

Hearing music with Lisp at Stanford in the 1980s - gdubs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6D6uBIFv1J4#t=140s

======
qbrass
[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/papers/techniques-note-
identifica...](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/papers/techniques-note-
identification-in-polyphonic-music)

For the details.

------
gdubs
The segment is short on details, but it's incredible given how long ago this
was. Writing something like this today would be challenging. People here often
talk about how powerful LISP is, and I thought this was an interesting example
of that.

